# help looking for a plastic canvas patterns



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

I am looking for a pattern for a calendar that I think is called a perpetual calendar. I fixed a few numbers for a friend today, on one. The ones that you can change the numbers, months and the like. I really would like to make one for my self but can't seem to find a pattern. Anyone, who would let me use one I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.
Rayna


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Does this help any?
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/566925/how_to_make_a_plastic_canvas_perpetual.htm


----------



## neal68 (May 29, 2005)

Thank you soo much that is exactly it. I gave my dd some cash today, she is spending the weekend with her aunt, and there is a wal mart there, so I asked my sis if she could take dd there to get me some canvas. SO I'll be able to make one this week end. THANKS a bunch. I'm a crafting addict, and you just helped me out.:bow:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I was going to look through the pile of plastic canvas books I got from my mom's tomorrow, but if you've got what you need, GREAT! Jan in Co


----------

